# Permanently Set Print Size and Orientation for Individual Worksheet in Excel 2003



## johnlovesbeer (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

How do I go about changing defaults or setting up a permanent print orientation and size for a particular worksheet which will be used on 9 different PC's. I've already set the print area, as the whole sheet doesn't need to be printed, but I need the printed area to fit across a landscape sheet. The number of sheets to be printed will vary as the people using the workbook will be viewing different row amounts to each other. I just need to have it set up so when they choose to print they don't have to set up the page themselves, they just click "Print" and away they go. Can I somehow 'lock' print option selections to the sheet?

Cheers,

JLB.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Once you set the print options in Page Setup they should remain associated with that worksheet no matter what pc it's opened on. 

I'm not sure about locking them, but there might be something available under "Protect worksheet or workbook elements" in help.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

As gistek says, they should remain the same. I often use a macro to set specific parameters, such as footer information so that users can't mess about with them. In the visual basic editor, search for 'pagesetup' and you'll find plenty of options available.


----------

